

Apple tablet to be called iSlate? - KWD
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/25/AR2009122500658.html

======
webology
Maybe it's just me but the iStale sounds like a rather awful name. Regardless,
it's still no clear if this will be Apple's tablet or some other product.
Hopefully we all know this January.

------
10ren
Also parseable as "is late".

Why not iTablet?

